# Nom de domaine...



## heroe (3 Juin 2000)

Je voudrais connaitre la procedure a suivre pour acquerir un nom de domaine...
J' ai trouvé plein de site web qui prenent en charge cet enregistrement, mais aucun n' est reelement rassurant ( que de start-up...)
J'ai rien contre la "start-up" mais j' ai peur quand a la qualité des services...
N' y a t il pas un organisme officiel...
Pas de France Telecom qui s' occupe de ça ???
Je suis dans le flou...
Y a tellement de site different et tellement de prix different: 25 euro à 990 fr par ans...

merci de m' aider

heroe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2000)

Essaye www.gandi.net  ... 
c'est nyckel et rapide ... j'ai deja enregistré plusieurs non de domaine la-bas.

------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2000)

va sur http://www.namezero.com  du aura un non de domaine gratuit et a vie, attention cela ne sert que pour se rediriger vers t'on site actuelle si tu en a un

------------------
mac for ever


----------



## heroe (4 Juin 2000)

Tu l' as fait toi ???
Moi j' ose pas...
en plus, c' est en anglais, et c' est un peu flou...meme si je comprends un peu...


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2000)

oui je l'ai fait : http://www.macmp3.org  et je ne suis pas le seul : http://www.avosmac.com 

------------------
mac for ever


----------



## heroe (6 Juin 2000)

AH, ok, c' est gratos mais t' as de la pub...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2000)

Eh oui on peut pas tout avoir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais par contre www.gandi.net  c'est "que" 12 euros par année ... c'est vraiment rien.

------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2000)

il faut pas oublier que c'est bien beau d'avoir un non de domaine mon faut aussi payer l'hebergement donc a toi de voir

------------------
mac for ever


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2000)

Gandi te propose la redirection vers l'url de ton choix gratuitement.

Mais bon ... je disais ça vu que je l'utilise pour deux de mes sites.
www.playagrande.net  et www.hyppographics.com 

------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2000)

MDR  Ca me fait marrer comme vous essayez de placer les adresses de vos sites dans le forum,...

------------------
Vive les weeks ends 
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2000)

Euh?

Pas du tout ... vu que de toute façon ils ont rien a voir avec le mac de pret ou de loin ... c'est juste pour montrer que ces sites on été enregistré avec Gandi (suffit de faire un WHOIS pour le voir).

Et de toute façon, y'a pas besoin de pub pour ceux la , vu qu'a rien dessus.



------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## szamcha (6 Juin 2000)

donc pour récapituler... suffit d'avoir son site sur http://homepage.mac.com/toto  (ce sont les sites perso hébergé par Apple gratuitement), on passe chez Gandi avec sa carte bleu en payant 12 euros / an , en enregistrant le nom de domaine www.toto.net  (par exemple) et avec la redirection en tapant www.toto.net  n'importe quel internaute pourra se brancher sur le serveur http://homepage.mac.com/toto,  C 'est pas plus compliqué que ça.
Voilà voilà...

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2000)

Exactement!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## Mouloud (7 Juin 2000)

Un conseil : méfiez-vous tout de même des trucs gratuits, surtout des redirections. Parce que ça veut dire que la société en question devient propriétaire du nom de domaine, ou en tous cas qu'elle en est l'administrateur. Ce qui fait que ça risque de coûter très cher quand vous voudrez récupérer ce nom pour l'héberger ou le faire héberger.

C'est ce qu'il y a de bien avec Gandi : ils sont clair et honnêtes (ce sont les même gars qui sont responsable de www.eu.org,  un site qui permet d'avoir son nom de domaine en .eu.org entièrement gratuitement).

hth.

------------------
Matthieu Brunet


----------



## heroe (7 Juin 2000)

NON,ç' est pas vrai Florent, on essait pas de refiler l' adresse de nos site...
C' est pas notre genre...

@+
heroe http://homepage.mac.com/heroe


----------



## heroe (14 Juin 2000)

Je crois que ce qui doute de Gandi ( et c' etait le cas pour moi... ) ont de quoi etre rassuré puisque dans la rubrique "Multimedia magazine" du Telerama de cette semaine,la société est évoquée ,et en bien...

Donc, je cours chercher ma carte de crédit...

heroe


----------

